# Modern plywood wine rack



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Some of you may be interested in this. Me, I like plywood, almost all of my projects are made using plywood - and I find this rather ugly, even tho it is useful. If I were to done one, I would use one or another type of solid wood, would look a whole lot better that way, I think. Maybe reclaimed wood, probably stained dark
Modern Plywood Wine Rack


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a wine rack??????? Looks more like a whack-a-mole game (no offense to moles). And I don't like rolling barn doors inside the house, but seems a lot of people are doing it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

vchiarelli said:


> That's a wine rack??????? Looks more like a whack-a-mole game (no offense to moles). And I don't like rolling barn doors inside the house, but seems a lot of people are doing it.


Yeah, like I said, ugly.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

:laugh2:


vchiarelli said:


> That's a wine rack??????? Looks more like a whack-a-mole game (no offense to moles). And I don't like rolling barn doors inside the house, but seems a lot of people are doing it.


:laugh2:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Naaah.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If that was on my wall I would have to drink all the wine and keep it stocked so I would just pass out!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think this idea got a big thumbs down. 

People up here in the desert seem to like bottle trees. Now, if you cur four 5 inch wide strips, drilled holes and put it on a stand, you'd have a bottle tree for full bottles. Paint it a shiny color and you'd have something a lot nicer to look at. Mount it on a swivel base and hang it from the ceiling above a bar. Naaah, you'd never get all the bottles to stick out at the same angle, and that's what makes the original idea look so dorky.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> I think this idea got a big thumbs down.


A well deserved thumbs down at that. If I were serious about making a wine rack, I would pick one of these designs to work from. They range from simple, for just a few bottle, to elaborate, for a bunch of wine, and anywhere between. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=win...04jbAhUDylMKHblFCLwQ_AUICygC&biw=1024&bih=642 Or, you could just buy wine by the box, and just sit it on one end of your bar.


----------

